# Adding a Wood Burning Fireplace



## guitar548 (Aug 9, 2012)

I currently am in the process of adding a fireplace insert for burning wood. I have brick around the wall. I also have slate tile underneath. What would be the next step for making the walls around the fireplace. What type of material would I use for that. I have the picture so it makes more sense. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Steel studs and 5/8 fire code drywall.


----------



## guitar548 (Aug 9, 2012)

Would you put one steel stud on each side of the fireplace?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I think your terminology is a bit off. A fireplace insert generally refers to a wood burning stove designed to be installed inside an existing fireplace. I have just such a unit, made by Jotul. What you have appears to be a freestanding wood stove, since I don't see a fireplace anywhere in the picture. Regardless, regulations for legal, safe installation of a wood burning unit are typically available at your local building inspector's office. Your inspector should be able to tell you what clearance you need, what types of material may be used, what type of flue you need, and required dimensions for the hearth.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is, with out a doubt a "zero-clearance" fireplace unit, certainly not a wood stove.

Ideally, you would use the model/serial number to find an installation manual online, or from a dealer. In that manual, it will give you every piece of information you need on framing in around the unit, including clearances, and type of flue pipe. For starters, you can't frame any lower than the "stand-off's" on top of the unit (the upside down "V's)............


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Dan that is a style of insert that's made to have walls built around it, it's not really made to be a free standing unit. Look at the top of it.

If you know the company that made it there will be complete directions on there web site on how to build the walls. 

I'm not a steel stud framer so i was hoping one of the commercial framers would see your post.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Daniel--that looks like a zero clearance fire place box to me---

Look in the trash for framing instructions----The manufacture should have included them with the unit--

Wood framing is typically used---however, like Joe mentioned, steel studs might be required by code in your area.

Local code always wins--so read up!


----------



## guitar548 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is the manual for it 

http://fmisupport.hcents.com/supportdocs/54024F.pdf

So I can use wood studs and fire resistant drywall?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, my computer doesn't like PDF files this morning---you read it--what is the clearance to combustibles?


----------



## 21boat (Dec 26, 2008)

MINIMUM CLEARANCES TO COMBUSTIBLES: 
• Back and sides of fireplace …………………..1/2” Min. 
Note: the ½” clearance is not required at the nailing flanges 
• Floor* ………………………….…………………0” Min. 
*See step 2 of “Installing the Fireplace” – next page 
• Wall to front of Fireplace ……………………….36” Min. 
• Perpendicular Wall to Opening of Unit ………...14” Min. 
• Top Spacers …………………..…………………..0” Min. 
• Mantel Clearances …………………………… see page 7 
“Finishing your Fireplace” 
• Chimney Outer Pipe Surfaces ……………………1” Min. 
WARNING: DO NOT PACK REQUIRED AIR SPACES WITH 
INSULATION OR OTHER MATERIALS. 
MINIMUM/MAXIMUM CHIMNEY HEIGHT: 
The MINIMUM height of the chimney, measured from the 
base of the fireplace to the flue gas outlet of the termination, is 
11 feet for straight flue or a flue with one elbow set. The 
maximum distance between elbows is 2 feet. The maximum 
height of any system is 20 feet. This measurement includes the 
fireplace, chimney sections and the height of the termination 
assembly at the level of the flue gas outlet (see pg. 6, fig. 14).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

21boat--thank you---1/2" sides and back--0 at the flange--1 for the flue---that helps


----------



## guitar548 (Aug 9, 2012)

*have problem with a supporting stud in ceiling*

Thanks for all the replies. The attachment picture shows the metal studs installed. Don't know if I did that right. Any ways the piping is 11 inches in diameter and I have a support stud in the ceiling. There is no attic in this attach part of this house. Can I cut that out or move to have the pipe go through? 

Thanks for your help


----------

